# Fishing at Crystal Beach?



## haeffnkr (May 5, 2013)

Hi,
Sorry for the newb question.

I am will be on Crystal Beach next week.
Straight south of the Mid Bay Bridge.

Is the fishing there any good?
Any tips specfic for that area?

thanks Kevin


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

The old pier .....

Other than that search this site about out to read the surf...and this time of year plan on fishing at light light until about 9 or at night.

Walk the beach with a pomp jig tied on and site fish. You'll prob catch some ladyfish but they are a blast on light line


----------



## haeffnkr (May 5, 2013)

fishheadspin said:


> The old pier .....
> 
> Other than that search this site about out to read the surf...and this time of year plan on fishing at light light until about 9 or at night.
> 
> Walk the beach with a pomp jig tied on and site fish. You'll prob catch some ladyfish but they are a blast on light line


Where is the old Pier?

Yes I am bringing my 2 upgraded 6500c with new 9' Okuma rods.
I can sling 2 oz - 100 yards
I have a light spinning rig that is coming along also... to fill time between the bait rods.

Ladyfish are bad to eat?

thanks Kevin


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

lots of fish! lots of sharks too!

reds are cruising right past the wade gut (on the first bar and just on the drop off) in the evenings and blues are in that first gut. not the wade gut but the dark green water past the first bar. Lady fish will black out the surf sometimes and the sharks are out in force. only big ones in that area, haven't seen any sharp nose or black tips. mostly because the bulls eat them.


----------



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

The old pier is located at the Pompano St public access. Only a couple parking spots but u can also park along 98. You will see the old wooden remaining pilons. There will be fish around those pilons. This time of year could be hard tails , ladyfish , whiting, sheepshead, pompano & catfish, bluefish & shark.


----------



## haeffnkr (May 5, 2013)

comparin said:


> The old pier is located at the Pompano St public access. Only a couple parking spots but u can also park along 98. You will see the old wooden remaining pilons. There will be fish around those pilons. This time of year could be hard tails , ladyfish , whiting, sheepshead, pompano & catfish, bluefish & shark.


I zoomed in on Google maps and see the posts, thanks!

What bait for blues and reds?

I plan on using shrimp, fishbites and fleas as a start for bait.
I am brings a bait cast net also... 
I guess I can find bait fish along the shore somewhere.

thanks for all the tips so far!
Kevin


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Chrystal Beach Flshing*

Crystal Beach was one of my favorite fishing spots when I was stationed at Eglin. The fish are still there. 

I fished with an old 5000 reel; better suited for freshwater, and caught tons of fish ; mostly Pompano and Whiting, with an occasional redfish to keep things interesting.

I also fished from the old pier for Cobia, Spanish and Kings. They still come by ; often within long casting reach. Be prepared! C2


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Fished there once and caught a pomp on peeled shrimp.


----------



## haeffnkr (May 5, 2013)

Been fishing since Sunday....

Caught about a dozen lady fish, 1 catfish and about 15 whiting.
Made a meal out of most of the whiting....they are very good.
Catching the lady fish is fun.... but I want to eat whiting.
Only fished about 5-6 hours total and most of that was in between swimmers in the middle of the day.


First morning I was slinging my 6500c reals as FAR as I good.... caught a few...was not impressed .. fished about 1.5 hours. Double dropper rigs I tied myself with 3 oz of lead... could not really feel bites...
Landed a lady fish and a whiting at the same time... a double .. that was cool.
Used sand fleas for bait.

Then later on a local came by when I was setting up our chairs and shade canopy on the beach and was catching the heck out of whiting with shrimp.
He was just flipping it out there along the beach side of the first bar.
Needless to say I switched my tactics and pulled out the ultra light....carolina rigged...1 oz lead on 6 # braid...swivel.... then 17 floro on a 12" leader on a little look.
It was easy then, used some Publix Shrimp too... the whiting like that shrimp.

Now the red flag is up... CRAZY surf.. can not feel the bites...lead wont stay on the bottom.
Switched to a carolina rigged 2 oz setup on my big reel this afternoon.
Caught a small whiting and another lady fish.
Supposed to be rough seas for a day or two I think.

Have only fished directly in front of the crystal beach access boardwalk.

thanks for all the help thus far.

Kevin


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Nice report!


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah with those seas it's going to be tough to do any surf fishing 

Good job so far on the fishing keep it up


----------



## haeffnkr (May 5, 2013)

Hi,
I fished Wed and Thur afternoon a bit, ROUGH seas.
Caught 2 each day, only fished a 45 minutes each day.
A whiting and a darn lady fish each day.

I tried Friday afternoon after the storm went through and my spot was all changed and seas where dirty and still rough.
I fished for about 20 minutes and I was done... had 2 bites no fish.
Tried a sand flea and shrimp and used my ultra light.

Drove 13 hours on Saturday and was home at 9pm....ugh

I have to rebuild/clean my ultra light... it got sand and salt in it... and it is all jacked up.
I washed all my reels with fresh water each time I got back.

Had a blast fishing.
My family raved about the meal of Whiting we had.
Thanks for all the great help here.

Kevin


----------



## haeffnkr (May 5, 2013)

Action shots from the week....



















thanks Kevin


----------

